
Ask HN: Engineering Manager Interview Process - wunbi
I am seeing that almost all companies have copied engineering interview process from BigTechCo and looking to imitate them by focusing on LeetCode. 
I work for one giant company and completely loath that we have to subject candidates to this.<p>Why is everyone focusing on Leetcode now-a-days? I went through process for a couple and everyone is now asking Leetcode (or Hackerrank) even for Engineering Manager roles.
I spoke with my friends who are Engineering Managers or Director. None of them are coding on a day-to-day basis. A lot time is spent on project, program, people management and enabling&#x2F;empowering people for technical&#x2F;architectural decisions.<p>I have not written code in last 4-5 years now. I do participate in design discussions though and I feel that I have good handle on System Design.<p>Are there any companies who don&#x27;t subject candidates to this brutal process of LeetCode? Please share below if you know any.
======
giantg2
My company might put a developer candidate through a code screen where they
build a fizz-bang type app in the interview. They don't use LeetCode or
anything like that. I can't mention the name since I am critical of their
actions, but it's a large financial company.

